# Laminectomy With Dural Repair Bundled



## Jeremy (Feb 16, 2011)

If we have a pt that is having a laminectomy of the Lumbar region and the suregeon creates a tear in the dura and has to repair it can he charge a 63707-63710 with a -59 modifier. I think it would be a complication of the procedure and would not be seperatly identifiable due to being a complication.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 16, 2011)

Typically, this is a bundled service...

*9.* If a dural (cerebrospinal fluid) leak occurs during a spinal procedure, repair of the dural leak is integral to the spinal procedure. CPT code 63707 or 63709 (repair of dural/cerebrospinal fluid leak) should not be reported separately for the repair.

http://www.cms.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/01_overview.asp#TopOfPage

Chapter 8...page 6 (NCCI Policy Manual)


----------

